# Freezer of Beef and not a clue what to do with it....



## jolie4686 (Jun 16, 2010)

I need some ideas for dinners. I have roasts, ribs, steaks, ground chuck, ect and havent a clue what to do with it. My family are meat and potato people and i am sick of the same old same old.  Any new and intresting ideas out there?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

First of all try to use up the ground meat first because that spoils the fastest even in the freezer.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"New and interesting" are relative terms. What may be innovative to me could be old hat to you. So, what are some of the things you have done already? And if you could specify what some of those cuts actually are (steak, and roast, etc. are pretty generic) it would be helpful.

Sounds to me, as well, that you joined one of those food plans. If so, KK's advice is doubly important. Years ago, when we were very young and very poor, we belonged to one of those clubs. Just having "real" meat in the house was a treat, and we tended to go with the whole cuts first. Result: We wound up with a ton of chopped meat, and had to find ways of using it that seemed new and different---and we still got tired of it. So space-out what you have to keep from getting bored with it.

Meanwhile, here's one recipe that might fit your needs:

*Sweet & Sour Meatballs*

1 1/2 lbs ground meat

2 tsp salt, divided

1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper

5 tbls flour

1 cup oil for frying

3 diced green peppers

3 eggs

1 1/4 cup beef broth

1 1/2 cups pineapple chunks

3 tbls cornstarch

1 tbls soy sauce

1/3 cup cider vinegar

1/2 cup sugar

Mix together the beef, 1 teaspoon salt, and pepper. Shape into 24 balls.

Mix together the eggs, flour, and remaining salt. Dip meatballs in batter and brown in hoil. Remove balls and set aside.

Pour off all but 2 tablespoons of the oil. Add the beef broth, pineapple and green pepper. Boil, covered, for ten minutes and return the meatballs to the pan to heat through.

Just before serving add the cornstarch, soy sauce, vinegar and sugar and cook until sauce thickens.

I usually serve this on rice, but it goes well with noodles as well.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

*Cranberry Pot Roast*

2-3 lb beef or venison roast

1 small onion, chopped

1 stalk celery, chopped

1 1/2 cups cranberries

1 tbls sweet herb mixture (basil, savory, parsley, etc.)

1 tsp nutmeg

1 tbls maple sugar

2 cloves

1 to 1 1/2 cups cider

Salt & pepper to taste

Flour

Oil

Sprinkle meat with salt & pepper. Dust with flour. In a Dutch oven, sear in a little hot oil on all sides. Set aside.

Saute onions & celery until tender. Add balance of ingredients. Return meat to pot.

Simmer until meat is tender, about two hours.


----------



## jolie4686 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well we raise our own beef so we never run out of it. Right know we have lots of shoulder roasts, rump roast, cubed steak, short ribs, and beef sausage, and an endless supply on ground chuck. We always have steaks and potatos, tacos, enchladas, pot roasts, hamburgers, and spaghetti. When i do try something knew my dad doesnt like it so its back to the the old stuff....He doesnt like change and I've run out of ideas. Thank you for the recipies though i am going to try them they sound great!


----------



## philosophos (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe there are also people who define their own well-being as a measure of how much they can make things around them stay the same. If he's one of those, then you'll have to change a large part of his outlook on life. In this case, why not re-introduce what is already familiar? Start with small improvements to what he already likes by altering the technique rather than changing the ingredients. Make the change subtle, don't tell him that you're doing it, and see if he notices. Once he recognizes that his same old food has gotten better, then maybe try putting familiar, related ingredients in different places. I have yet to meet someone who likes mushrooms, but hates mushrooms in gravy.


----------



## jolie4686 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your help! I am just starting out and am realizing how much there is to learn. I've been cooking since i was young but had no idea i was missing so much. I am so glad i found CT i have learned so much from just reading the forums.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

new ways of old meat and potato dishes aren't hard to do. you do spaghetti, do you do lasagna? ricotta cheese is not in spaghetti, plus the top layer  o'cheese is great all crisped up. thus same yet different.  The cube steak makes Swiss steak as well as Chicken Fried.  Short ribs, beef sausage  and beans a sort of cowboy cassoulet  baked half the day with a familiar blend of spices.  you got a meat slicer? Making roast beef and having it on hand for cold cuts or italian beef or  peppersteak sandwiches, booyah. best of luck.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Philosophos and Gunnar have given you the best possible advice. Rather than trying to introduce something radically new, combine the familiar with a slight twist.

F'rinstance, let's say you make meat balls by shaping them and dropping them directly into tomato sauce to cook. Next time, try pan-frying the balls first. Then, after that, try a different sauce. And so forth.

Or if you normally make mashed potatoes on the creamy side, try doing them more rustically, with the skins still on.

This changes the nature of the reaction from "whatinhell is this" to "how come the skins are still on the potatoes?" to which you reply, "just thought we'd try them that way for a change."


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I make a dish similar to KY's cranberry pot roast, but instead of cranberries use dried cherries.  Depending on the sweetness of the cherries you may not need to add anything like the maple sugar, and I use beef broth instead of cider.  Dried peaches and apricots are also an interesting variation on your typical pot roast or beef stew.

Maybe use up some of that ground chuck in a gyro type sandwich, or do a web search on cevapi, a style of eastern european beef sausage - you might get some seasoning ideas there.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Make a shepherds pie but with ground beef instead of lamb.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> Make a shepherds pie but with ground beef instead of lamb.


That would be a cottage pie - good suggestion, can tweak it any way you want, say with chillies or a curry powder, bell peppers.

Curry is high on our list as it is winter here, nice and warming with Basmati rice and Greek Yoghurt or Tzatziki.

Pot roasts are good too. Loads of basic veg e.g. carrot, onion, celery sweated off in bottom of pot. Remove these from pot then some fresh oil to just sear your cut of beef in (topside/silverside (not corned)/round). Add veg back in. Add enough water/beef stock/ wine - mix it up to what your tastes are, to almost cover the meat,and cover with lid of pot, but do add more liquid if it seem to be getting a bit dry, and turn it a few times. Bring to a nice simmer for 2 to 3 hours, out of the gravy & cover to rest while you strain and reduce the sauce. Really lovely sliced up with potato mash ans glazed carrots, plus good chunks of baguettes and butter.

At the other end of the scale with any tender cuts you have - experiment with a stir fry, oriental style. Or marinated kebabs of beef, with wedges of onion, squares of bell peppers, cherry tomatoes, quartered mushroom. Either grill or bbq.

Chilli beef and beans for the enchilladas, load of onions and lettuce.

Or just send the contents of the freezer to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## lutzschwartz (Jul 2, 2010)

I love all the people who posted their recipes out there I really want to have some new recipes because i really wanted to try something different to serve my family...I am beef lover too.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't used a recipe in 25 years, most chefs do everything by feel/ texture, smell, taste. Chef BillyB


----------



## jmama (May 31, 2010)

Quick easy and yummy... Take a beef roast or my favorite a Tri-tip and place in a slow cooker with 3 cups of your favorite salsa, add about 1 and a half cups water. Let it cook for 6-8 hours on low. Now you have beef taco meat...Super yummy. I also add jalapenos but it depends how spicy you want it Also Beef Involtini (sp?) is super yummy and easy to make. You can go to Food network and get the recipe. Serve with a side of pasta and you are good to go!  Oh also depending on your steak type you can cut those up and use then in beef stew...MMMM yum.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

ChefBillyB said:


> I haven't used a recipe in 25 years, most chefs do everything by feel/ texture, smell, taste. Chef BillyB


Me neither Chef BillyB - It just comes as second nature, eventually. For beginners or intermediates, recipes help. So they can become awesome too, like us /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Umm but if I am doing a dessert - recipe first and foremost. That is my downfall /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Chimichangas: Cook cubed chuck in beef stock and lots of chili powder(I use 1/4 cup per pound of meat and save the stock for chili starter) and fresh garlic. When it gets to the falling apart stage place a pile on a flour tortilla with some good shredded cheese and roll like a burrito. Deep fry and serve with refried beans and spanish rice. Salsa, sour cream, more cheese, lettuce all optional toppings.


----------



## dmdaniel (Apr 17, 2010)

I would take some of those nice larger cuts and make my own corned beef, pastrami and roast beef for sandwiches.  Slice super thin, some good bread, a ton of produce and I would be in heaven.

You can also try cooking in the same manner, and just introduce new flavor profiles.


----------

